# Ametek PM DC Motor problem



## gigabyte091 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello, a friend gave me Ametek DC Motor, 40VDC. Armature windings and collector look like new. But he told me that he had to re-glue the magnets because they have fallen away from the frame. The engine now has no torque, and lagre drawing idle current. Is there any help? 

EDIT: Sorry for my bad english, I'm from Croatia.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Do magnets have pull. They my have gotten hot , that made the epoxy get soft/week and kill the magnets.


----------



## gigabyte091 (Jun 15, 2012)

Magnets are strong, coils are new, no signs of overheating, the collector has no brush marks. I think the engine is unused, just stood on the shelf for a long time. I think that magnets are not glued as they should been.


----------

